# 220 air compressor wiring



## need4speed1299 (Jun 4, 2014)

I need help wiring an air compressor. I really dont know much about 220 to be honest. I got the compressor without a plug and hopefully just need to attach one? Please see the pictures and let me know what you think.


















Thank you!


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

You need an electrician. I think I am looking at a three phase compressor.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks. Nameplate. 


Call an electrician. You has a tree phase motor.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

nolabama said:


> Thanks. Nameplate.
> 
> 
> Call an electrician. You has a tree phase motor.


:blink: I don't know much about those tree phrases. :whistling2:

Always get a kick out of these. It's part of the reason I joined this site. :laughing:


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

But it's 220 .. Check out the cord 


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Hmacanada said:


> But it's 220 .. Check out the cord
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


Got me :laughing: again. :thumbup:


----------



## need4speed1299 (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks for the quick responses! I was hoping to do it myself. Its 220 for sure.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

No its not 220. That's the issue. But yeah you do realize you can't do it yourself. FYI If you do hook it up 220 it will become a buzzer machine. Lol. Pretty neat. Not good for it tho.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

:blink:

Do you have 3 phase power available?


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

nolabama said:


> No its not 220. That's the issue. But yeah you do realize you can't do it yourself. FYI If you do hook it up 220 it will become a buzzer machine. Lol. Pretty neat. Not good for it tho.


It has a low voltage configuration rated at 208 230.


----------



## BlackHowling (Feb 27, 2013)

AllWIRES said:


> It has a low voltage configuration rated at 208 230.


Yea but the wiring diagram shows L1,L2,L3. Must be capable of 208Y and 240 delta


----------



## dcb_minded (May 19, 2014)

I wired one last week that was this way. The breaker & starter was universal... depending on the motor you had, it was wired differently

Sent from my SGH-T599 using Tapatalk


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

BlackHowling said:


> Yea but the wiring diagram shows L1,L2,L3. Must be capable of 208Y and 240 delta


That's what I'm saying. Nameplate says 3ø @ 208-230 or 3ø @ 460. Low voltage or high voltage configuration. Just have to make sure you follow the diagram and tie it in correctly.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

But the OP needs an electrician.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

N4S,
You cannot connect that compressor to "220V" if it is single phase, and as you appear to not have understood that from the outset, it CLEARLY indicates that you are in over your head. Call a qualified electrician, and be prepared to fork over a bunch more money to make that work, or have him buy you a new motor for it.

Side issue:


> What is your electrical related field/trade:Automotive


You were only allowed to get this far because the Moderators have not yet seen the thread; this is not a DIY site.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

nolabama said:


> . FYI If you do hook it up 220 it will become a buzzer machine. Lol. Pretty neat.


Just until the smoke escapes.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

You could hook 460 up to the low voltage configuration and watch the flames escape too.


----------



## dcb_minded (May 19, 2014)

AllWIRES said:


> You could hook 460 up to the low voltage configuration and watch the flames escape too.


Kaboom baby

Sent from my SGH-T599 using Tapatalk


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

fify.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Legacyelectric said:


> fify.


Or just get get a capacitor. 2pole to 3... phase-o-magic


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area. 

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

